# Clear bottles source needed



## Jal5 (Jun 26, 2019)

What supplier is usually the best price? All my friends are red wine drinkers so clear bottles are hard to find!
Thx
Joe


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 26, 2019)

Any reason, not to bottle in green? All wines can be put in green. It's what I do, if I can't come up with enough of the "proper" bottles.


----------



## Jal5 (Jun 26, 2019)

I did a batch of DB and it would look great in clear but I have plenty of green too.


----------



## crushday (Jun 29, 2019)

These guys have great bottles. Shipping can be a killer, however... https://packagingoptionsdirect.com Hope you live closer than I do to their warehouse.


----------



## skyfire322 (Jul 16, 2019)

George Burgin said:


> These guys have great bottles. Shipping can be a killer, however... https://packagingoptionsdirect.com Hope you live closer than I do to their warehouse.


This. They were the only place I could find a particular hock bottle. The total for three cases was $19, but shipping was $48.


----------



## Jal5 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ouch!
I bottled it in brown hock bottles that were for riesling. A case of those and a case of burgundy bottles.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 16, 2019)

try Northern Brewer sometime shipment is free if you spend a specified amount. Label Peelers sometime offer this discount also.


----------



## Kantuckid (Jul 17, 2019)

Or mooch bottles. Places like the chain Total Wine have frequent tastings. Ask them to save btlls as you require. Same for restaurants and bars. 
Buy cheapo wine, not the above e.g., like $3 btl or so. It can be used for cooking and topping off batches too.


----------



## Jal5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Haven’t had luck with restaurants saving them even when they agreed to do it. Hadmoreluck with giving a bartender a big tip at a banquet and saved two mixed cases for me.


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 17, 2019)

Last time I bought bottles was at a redemption place. In Maine there is a 15 cent deposit.
So they will sell them for I think 21 cents ea. Still not bad for a case of used bottles.

Bill


----------



## Jal5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Bill that’s a good deal


----------



## salcoco (Jul 17, 2019)

check out any close wineries they can not reuse bottles. might be able to score free ones there.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jul 18, 2019)

I've gotten probably 50 cases of empty used bottles from a local winery. If you manage to speak to the right person, in my case the event coordinator, they will save them for you after big events like weddings, etc. They cannot reuse them and most wind up recycling them.


----------



## Alibi Wines (Jul 19, 2019)

I made friends with a bartender at a local wine bar. She save about 50 bottles every 10 days. I stop by a couple times a month and pick up. She says she feels good recycling, and the bottle or two of wine I bring her as payment doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Kantuckid (Jul 19, 2019)

Why can't they reuse them? Seems dumb to me?


----------



## salcoco (Jul 19, 2019)

government regulation prohibit reuse of bottles by a winery.


----------



## Kantuckid (Jul 19, 2019)

After google search I see a company mfg bottle washers for reuse of wine bottles commercially with much discussion of the poor carbon footprint of all wineries, some of which is the glass bottles. As far as I looked it is not illegal at all to properly wash and refill a wine btl commercially. . Brewers also have mostly stopped using returnables. A local soda pop near me in Winchester, KY has a cult following- Ale8one is a ginger based similar to Ginger Ale and family still owns the business. They pkg in cans and throwawy and return btls and many here swear the returnables taste better. What I see is lots of the non-returnables in the trash and on roadsides. nasty humans...


----------



## Jan (Jul 20, 2019)

All my bottles are Rausch, green glass. Five cases of them. All shipped with me when I moved from Dammam.


----------

